# HMS Mercury



## thelis (May 1, 2006)

Has anyone heard of Wren Linda Edmonds or Wren Shelagh Purley who were at HMS Mercury in 1961/2 training as Radio Ops (Morse). They would probably be in their 60's now. Many thanks.(Cloud)


----------



## Caerlin (Sep 6, 2012)

Reply to thelis, post 2nd March 2010
I am alive and well. My morse name gedm
Would appreciate any news of everyone


----------

